# 67 sears 10 xl carburator problems



## shawpy69 (Nov 5, 2010)

can anyone give me advice. i have a 67 sears 10 xl. the engine is strong but the carb is just worn out. is there a modern carb that will fit somewhat close.or can these carbs still be rebuilt.i dont want to have to put a modern motor in this tractor. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi welcome to the board. You will probably have better luck if you post this in the Craftsman area. Just scroll down the page to "Lawn Garden Tractor Brand Forums " And then scroll down to the 10nth spot where it says "
Craftsman". More guys will see it there.
I would help you but I just don't know.


----------



## shawpy69 (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks alot im new to this


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

shawpy69 said:


> thanks alot im new to this


Thats OK glad to help.


----------

